# Bruised/cracked rib



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

I may have broken my rib
8 days ago, I leaned into the wheely bin to retrieve something and felt a sharp cracking, stabbing pain in my lower left rib.
The pain subsided quite quickly and I thought nothing more about it until I was lacing up my walking boots later that day. The waist band of my trousers dug into the spot and made me yell out.
For the next couple of days it was painful to touch but not really a problem. 
Since about Wednesday, it really hurts. Movements using the muscles in that area, coughing, laughing, sneezing, turning over at night etc. Normal breathing is ok - i think because it is very low down
My question to the amateur medics and bike crash victims on here is do I need to see a doc given they can't really do anything?
Is it normal to get worse before it gets better?


----------



## alicat (27 Dec 2020)

Warning - I'm not a medic. It does sound like a cracked rib. The doc can't do anything re your cracked rib; however, it might be worth asking your GP if your bone density checked if you haven't had it checked recently since that doesn't sound like much of an incident to cause a cracked rib.


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2020)

Obviously the best place to go for medical advice is definitely CC. 
As someone who has been through the wars, I would guess that it's unlikely to be broken, more likely to either be cracked or even just dislocated which can be really painful and from experience, no painkillers can touch until it's back in place. 
Definitely call the surgery as there are no medals for stoicism. 👍


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

Actual footage for reference. 
Can they put a rib back in place or do you just have to wait?


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

I've had several cracked ribs, the first time from a very pointy elbow playing basketball, doc sympathized and did nothing. 6 weeks later I was pain-free - in the interim sleeping was difficult.

Several other times from bike relayed falls.

The pain pattern is immediate pain, which subsides over a day then comes back steadily and peaks at around day 6. I checked with GP once and that is the expected pattern. Doc recommended a combination of ibuprofen and paracetamol - but I've since read that recovery is quicker if you don't suppress the inflamation which is part of the healing process - depends on pain tolerance.

Advice from the doc was only need to see them if clear displacement ie a proper break, not a crack.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> I've had several cracked ribs, the first time from a very pointy elbow playing basketball, doc sympathized and did nothing. 6 weeks later I was pain-free - in the interim sleeping was difficult.
> 
> Several other times from bike relayed falls.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That is helpful. The pain pattern and difficulty sleeping is exactly what I am experiencing. Good to know that appears to be normal.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Dec 2020)

I cracked a rib last year.
Nothing the medics can do, and at present you won't even get to see one. A telephone consultation is as much use as a chocolate teapot.
It will keep hurting when your movements cause it to move a bit. Nothing you can do. Don't sneeze if possible. Don't take deep breaths. Don't move suddenly or into extended positions.
All good advice in theory, but you have to live your life and you will cause it to give you gyp. It will ease, but can take several weeks. You will learn how far you can push it before it causes problems then suddenly one day you will notice that it isn't hurting anymore.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2020)

mine still hurt when its cold/damp nearly 2 years on


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Dec 2020)

I cracked a rib whilst trying to be Danny Macaskill on my mountain bike at Whinlatter (zero skills and far too old, what was I thinking!). Adrenaline tends to kick in so not much initial pain but later that day I was struggling so a trip to A&E.
Doctors said it would mend on its own so recommended some pain relief for a week or two and all ok after 5 weeks.
Perfect advice from @Darius_Jedburgh earlier.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

cyberknight said:


> mine still hurt when its cold/damp nearly 2 years on


Hmmm, something to look forward to then!


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I cracked a rib whilst trying to be Danny Macaskill on my mountain bike at Whinlatter (zero skills and far too old, what was I thinking!). Adrenaline tends to kick in so not much initial pain but later that day I was struggling so a trip to A&E.
> Doctors said it would mend on its own so recommended some pain relief for a week or two and all ok after 5 weeks.
> Perfect advice from @Darius_Jedburgh earlier.


That sounds a far more glamorous way to injure your rib than falling into a sodding wheely bin


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> That sounds a far more glamorous way to injure your rib than falling into a sodding wheely bin



My wife did her's stretching over the central console in the car.
I pulled an intercostal doing heavy leg presses in the gym without a proper warm up.


----------



## Gunk (27 Dec 2020)

I fell going up the stairs a couple of years ago and cracked a couple of ribs, it bloody hurts and takes about 6 weeks to heal, you’ll have to sleep on your back for a while and try not to sneeze!


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I fell going up the stairs a couple of years ago and cracked a couple of ribs, it bloody hurts and takes about 6 weeks to heal, you’ll have to sleep on your back for a while and try not to sneeze!



...and from personal experience do not get a chest infection involving a heavy cough while nursing a cracked rib. If you do, sleep will be a totally alien concept.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> ...and from personal experience do not get a chest infection involving a heavy cough while nursing a cracked rib. If you do, sleep will be a totally alien concept.


Knowing my luck I'll get sodding covid when I go back to school next week!


----------



## rualexander (27 Dec 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> ......Don't take deep breaths.....


This is contrary to current medical advice for cracked or broken ribs.
Regular deep breaths are recommended to reduce the risk of contracting chest infections such as pneumonia, not something you want to be getting at the moment.
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/broken-or-bruised-ribs/


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2020)

Try ice and/or heat packs for pain relief, see which helps more (both may)


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2020)

Rest, with some decent breathing. Having cracked / snapped six ribs in 2016 it may take some time to heal. Don't do stupid stuff in the mean-time: I rode coast-to-coast a few weeks afterwards which wasn't sensible given I'd also broken my pelvis and done worse damage.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Dec 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Knowing my luck I'll get sodding covid when I go back to school next week!



Yeah, the last thing you need with a cracked rib is a hacking cough. 

Those wheely bins are tricky suckers, and as you say, very painful around the rib area when leaning in to retrieve your onion skins and potato peelings that you chucked into the wrong bin while under the affluence of incerhol.


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Actual footage for reference.
> Can they put a rib back in place or do you just have to wait?
> View attachment 565563


Yes they can, I have had it done more than once and its a huge relief. Painkillers have rarely worked for me for anything other than a headache but getting that done was a huge relief, although I do still have a sensitive spot on my side apparently from a previous break I knew little about at the time.


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Oh yes, one other thing, try to breathe deeply through the pain, shallow breathing, while less painful, will not clear the lungs and can lead to a chest infection: You do not want a chest infection.


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> Yes they can, I have had it done more than once and its a huge relief. Painkillers have rarely worked for me for anything other than a headache but getting that done was a huge relief, although I do still have a sensitive spot on my side apparently from a previous break I knew little about at the time.



Surely that only applies to a completely broken & displaced rib. There is no manipulation for a simple cracked rib?


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2020)

Broken mine 3 times now. You leave them unless one is sticking in a lung. When I broke my spine, they didn't bother with right ribs 9,10,11,and 12 which were broken. It hurts just as bad if you break them as tearing the facia (the tissue between ribs).

Advice is take pain killers so you can pen up your lungs, if you can't you risk infection. Co-codamol !!!


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Surely that only applies to a completely broken & displaced rib. There is no manipulation for a simple cracked rib?


Not a cracked rib, a dislocated rib. It's murder if you move the wrong way.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yeah, the last thing you need with a cracked rib is a hacking cough.


It is _something_ that you don't want but it isn't the _LAST_ thing. That could be Covid-19 blood clots in the lungs _together with_ a cracked rib and a hacking cough! 

Are the schools still going back despite the new virus variant being on the rampage? 

Anyway, heal soon, Julia!


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is _something_ that you don't want but it isn't the _LAST_ thing. That could be Covid-19 blood clots in the lungs _together with_ a cracked rib and a hacking cough!
> 
> Are the schools still going back despite the new virus variant being on the rampage?
> 
> Anyway, heal soon, Julia!


Current government “plan” is that year 11 and year 13 are back in person on 4th January whilst all other years are to be taught remotely for a week. That week gives us plenty of time to set up and staff what will be effectively a field hospital for 2200 staff and students so that they can all be tested. Simples!
Though 7 days is plenty of time for the government to change its mind several times.
If they do change their mind, fully expecting the announcement no earlier than January 3rd


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2020)

Codeine is also a good cough surpressant, so helps that way too.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Dec 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It will keep hurting when your movements cause it to move a bit. Nothing you can do. Don't sneeze if possible. Don't take deep breaths. Don't move suddenly or into extended positions.


....and for goodness sake, don't laugh!!

Did mine playing football. A few days later I was on an email training course (a good few years ago now) with a bunch of jokers. Most painful working day of many life.

As above, it will hurt until you can't stand it any longer, and wonder if it will ever disappear. And then for a bit longer after that.


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Don't take deep breaths.



This point is simply wrong.

Deep breaths are essential to clear the lungs fully and lower risk of chest infections.

from: https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/broken-or-bruised-ribs/

*take 10 slow, deep breaths every hour to help clear your lungs*


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> This point is simply wrong.
> 
> Deep breaths are essential to clear the lungs fully and lower risk of chest infections.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, deep breaths are only uncomfortable and not painful. I think because it is rib number 11 and therefore right at the bottom. 
I'm bloody fed up though and the crap weather isn't helping


----------



## Colin Grigson (3 Jan 2021)

You may have been lucky and ‘merely’ damaged the connective tissue, I’ve done it a few times and whilst very uncomfortable it’s not quite as bad as a broken rib, and the pain doesn’t last as long ... up to a week usually.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2021)

@Julia9054 how’s the rib?
And did the poor bin make a full recovery?


----------



## lane (3 Jan 2021)

Primary school?


----------



## lane (3 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> This point is simply wrong.
> 
> Deep breaths are essential to clear the lungs fully and lower risk of chest infections.
> 
> ...



Also says take time of work if you need to. Covid risk sorted.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2021)

lane said:


> Primary school?


She’s a secondary school teacher


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> @Julia9054 how’s the rib?
> And did the poor bin make a full recovery?


Improved considerably in the last 2 days thanks.
Still very tender to the touch but the surrounding muscles have stopped hurting so I can breathe and move freely now.
The bin and I are not speaking


----------



## rualexander (3 Jan 2021)

Hope you don't get what I had during the healing phase. Every so often the muscles (intercostal?) went into spasm and made the pain a lot worse for about ten seconds at a time.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jan 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Fortunately, deep breaths are only uncomfortable and not painful. I think because it is rib number 11 and therefore right at the bottom.
> I'm bloody fed up though and the crap weather isn't helping



A bit late to the 'cracked rib' party here. 
Sympathies, for the pain, and the wholly unglamorous / non gnarly 🙄 way in which injury was sustained. 

But would like to add that *concentrating on making deeper exhalations *are even more effective for better lung function. 

It's much easier to let go of tension, that may contribute to, or even be caused by pain, on the exhalation. 

And if you concentrate on emptying the lungs fully (without strain) then your lungs can take a full and fresh inhalation more easily, with very little effort. 

This method of breathing is useful, all of the time, in our lives, but particularly useful when we are ill, stressed or injured. 

Hope you're staying well Julia, and that the chidders aren't adding to any discomfort


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2021)

I got hit by a car on my bike which cracked several ribs. As others have said they do heal but it takes weeks. As long as they are are only cracked the real problem is pneumonia and the cure for that, as said before, is frequent deep breathing. As painful as that can be it is better than deep, hacking coughs. Get well soon and avoid talking to your wheelie bin. It won't answer you but you will piss it off.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I got hit by a car on my bike which cracked several ribs. As others have said they do heal but it takes weeks. As long as they are are only cracked the real problem is pneumonia and the cure for that, as said before, is frequent deep breathing. As painful as that can be it is better than deep, hacking coughs. Get well soon and avoid talking to your wheelie bin. It won't answer you but you will piss it off.



Plus women who mutter into bins are often seen as a a little odd..


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jan 2021)

I am a big fan of the Wim Hof breathing method but have rather lapsed. Would be a good time to get back on it. Great for improving lung capacity and for stress relief. 
Did a 6 mile walk in a very snowy Upper Wharfedale today. Fine at the time but hurting now. Worth it for the spectacular views though


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jan 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I am a big fan of the Wim Hof breathing method but have rather lapsed. Would be a good time to get back on it. Great for improving lung capacity and for stress relief.
> Did a 6 mile walk in a very snowy Upper Wharfedale today. Fine at the time but hurting now. Worth it for the spectacular views though



Lovely, good to hear you're feeling better.

You didn't feel the need to sit in an icy lake then ??

Wim nicked all the breathing techniques from us yogis btw


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jan 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Lovely, good to hear you're feeling better.
> 
> You didn't feel the need to sit in an icy lake then ??
> 
> Wim nicked all the breathing techniques from us yogis btw


My sons do all the cold water stuff. I am a wimp and just stick to the breathing.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jan 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> My sons do all the cold water stuff. I am a wimp and just stick to the breathing.



Very sensible - half my friends seemed to be insisting upon jumping into the sea or frozen lakes right now - utter madness imo .

I'm happy to hold the towels, admire the view, and do the breathing for everyone else ...


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2021)

Nothing wrong with being odd. All the women I've admired, respected or loved have been odd in one way or another.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jan 2021)

I went over the bars on my bike a few years ago. Ribs landed on the brake lever. Bruised or cracked, either way it hurts!

As others have said, 6 weeks.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> The bin and I are not speaking


I'd leave it outside overnight teach it a lesson,see how it like frost,snow and ice.


----------

